# Ich hoffe ich werde so etwas niemals Brauchen und ihr hoffentlich auch nicht



## DER SCHWERE (20 Juli 2012)

​


----------



## TobiasB (20 Juli 2012)

wieso nicht gibs für Frauen schon lange


----------



## Padderson (20 Juli 2012)

das wär ja wohl noch schöner


----------



## neman64 (20 Juli 2012)

Ich brauche so etwas sicher nicht, denn ich bin ein sehr glücklicher Single


----------



## BlueLynne (20 Juli 2012)

ohne Zettel gibt es so etwas tatsächlich, kaum zu glauben, aber wahr ....


----------



## dianelized20 (20 Juli 2012)

neman64 schrieb:


> Ich brauche so etwas sicher nicht, denn ich bin ein sehr glücklicher Single



Dito 

Das Schlimme ist, im Bekanntenkreis gibt es genug, die sowas bräuchten


----------



## Sachse (20 Juli 2012)

dianelized12 schrieb:


> Das Schlimme ist, im Bekanntenkreis gibt es genug, die sowas bräuchten



Die Armen 

aber wieder mal klasse Schwerer, was du so alles findest :thumbup:


----------



## Ragdoll (20 Juli 2012)

Wie, dürft Ihr etwa ohne so eine Erlaubnis ausgehen?
Habt ihr es aber gut.


----------



## posemuckel (20 Juli 2012)

Wie kommt diese Datei von meinem PC hier ins Netz????


----------



## DER SCHWERE (20 Juli 2012)

Sachse schrieb:


> Die Armen
> 
> aber wieder mal klasse Schwerer, was du so alles findest :thumbup:



Augen auf beim Googeln und auf Facebook


----------



## krawutz (21 Juli 2012)

Gehört das nicht schon zum Starter-Set, das Männer auf dem Standesamt bekommen ?


----------



## sbaldur (21 Juli 2012)

Es gibt Tage im Leben eines Singles....da wäre man froh einen solchen Zettel ausfüllen zu dürfen... den eigentlich....hat man die jeden Tag...doch, tatsächlich....tritt sowas selten ein...


----------



## Punisher (21 Juli 2012)

Ich muss sowas in fünffacher Ausfertigung meiner besseren Hälfte vorlegen


----------



## coku2803 (22 Juli 2012)

Wenn es soweit ist hat " Mann" ziemlich viel verkehrt gemacht.:thumbup:


----------



## Lilixy (25 Juli 2012)

pf, währe schon schlimm wenn man so was bräuchte, aber bei manchen leuten könnte man sich das gut vorstellen, bzw währe es eine gute Pflicht solch etwas auszufüllen xD


----------

